# Father in Law....



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2012)

I've posted here before about him... and he needs continued prayers.

He has been undergoing treatment for colon cancer for some time now. 

He has also had a bout with intestinal blockages due to scar tissue from the tumors.  Up until a few months ago, they came and went.  Now, they are becoming more of a nuisance.  

He can't eat much (if at all).  That has caused him to lose a lot of weight and not have the strength needed to get through chemotherapy (it completely wipes him out).

He had an upper GI test yesterday.  Prior to that, his surgeon said that if the problem was simple, surgery could be done locally.  If it was more complex, the surgeon would refer him to someone else and he would have to go to another hospital (probably Emory) to have surgery.

Thankfully, his surgeon deemed it simple enough to do the procedure locally... which mean that in the surgeon's eyes, it is not as bad as it could be. 

He will be having the procedure tomorrow at 2 PM. 

The thing is- He's pretty weak.... but he needs this surgery in order to gain strength so he can tolerate the chemotherapy better and allow it to do its job.

I am asking that you keep him, the doctors, my wife, and the rest of his family in your prayers. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 26, 2012)

just seen this but i am praying.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 26, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 26, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 26, 2012)

Praying for a successful procedure......................


----------



## Sargent (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

The surgery went "better than expected".  The surgeon didn't see any evidence of new tumors, either.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2012)

That is good news! My Prayers are added for his full recovery and cure.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers lifted for his recovery


----------

